# [mount] problema floppy

## luna80

Ho già guardato gli altri thread in tema ma non ho trovato soluzione.

Non riesco a montare il floppy perchè mi dice che devo specificare il filesystem e se lo specifico (per esempio vfat o umsdos) mi dice che non  sono filesystems supportati dal kernel anche se io ho configurato il kernel per supportarli (built-in).

Ho già anche aggiunto il floppy nel mio fstab.

allora riassumento:

```

#grep -i fat /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

#grep -i dos /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

#CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDS is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#more /etc/fstab

....

/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy     auto     noauto,users,rw,exec     0 0 

....

```

qualcuno può darmi una mano pf? grazie mille in aniticpo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare il mount a mano con

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
```

e posta l'errore che ti da

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a dare il mount a mano con
> 
> ```
> # mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
> ```
> ...

 

mi dice che il filesystem vfat non è supportato dal kernel. avevo già provato anche questo. stessa cosa se provo con umsdos...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicura che il floppy non sia sputtanato?

----------

## ballero

luna80, controlla nel kernel le impostazioni in:

```
File systems-->Native Language Support
```

```
(iso8859-15) Default NLS Option
```

```
<*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)
```

```
<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)
```

----------

## Danilo

Se il floppy ti serve solo per leggere o storare dei files di tanto in tanto prova ad usare gli mtools.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

se vfat è configurato come modulo, controlla che sia caricato con lsmod.

due centesimini...

DV

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> se vfat è configurato come modulo, controlla che sia caricato con lsmod.

 

Non e' come modulo se vedi sopra

```
CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y 
```

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicura che il floppy non sia sputtanato?

 

si...in win funziona.

ora sto provando a ricompilare il kernel con le opzioni consigliate da ballero.

----------

## luna80

 *ballero wrote:*   

> luna80, controlla nel kernel le impostazioni in:
> 
> ```
> File systems-->Native Language Support
> ```
> ...

 

non avevo queste impostazioni: le ho aggiunte, ho ricompilato, riavviato ma non cambia assolutamente niente. stesso identico problema.

----------

## ballero

```
grep -i ide /usr/src/linux/.config
```

che output ti da'?

----------

## luna80

 *ballero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -i ide /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

```
# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

```

----------

## ballero

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 
```

Se vuoi il floppy ... il floppy lo devi installare  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *ballero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

e bohm..magari non era indispensabile ehehehe   :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

non cambia niente lo stesso. siamo da capo!!

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non cambia niente lo stesso. siamo da capo!!

 

Lo hai compilato built-in o come modulo?

----------

## ballero

```
mount -t vfat /dev/floppy/0 /mnt/floppy/
```

ti da' sempre l'errore del filesystem?

----------

## mouser

Domanda stupida:

E' un floppy normale o USB???

Scusa la domanda, ma in un'altro forum mi è capitato di trovare una persona con un errore simile, e dopo due giorni, abbiamo scoperto che il floppy era USB.

@luna80: non picchiarmi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## luna80

per randomaze: l'ho compilato built-in, non va bene?

per ballero: si sempre lo stesso errore (vfat non supportato dal kernel)

per mouser: è un normalissimo floppy

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> per randomaze: l'ho compilato built-in, non va bene?
> 
> per ballero: si sempre lo stesso errore (vfat non supportato dal kernel)
> 
> per mouser: è un normalissimo floppy

 

Si si va benissimo (naturalmente andava bene anche come modulo, bastava ricordarsi di controllare che fosse stato caricato).

Cosa dice:

```
dmesg | grep -i fd
```

?

P.S. Hai controllato con un'altro floppy? Non si sa mai che la colpa sia del dischetto....

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -i fd
> ```
> ...

 

```
#dmesg | grep -i fd

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

```

si ho già provato con un altro floppy e la situazione è identica

----------

## ballero

Di quale kernel si tratta?

----------

## luna80

 *ballero wrote:*   

> Di quale kernel si tratta?

 

2.4.26-gentoo-r9

----------

## nick_spacca

Come diceva Danilo su, perche non provi a vedere se con 

```
mdir
```

 ti da il contenuto del floppy (senza doverlo montare) ???

Se non li hai gia devi scaricare gli mtools 

```

emerge -v mtools

```

E' giusto per provare...non dovrebbe essere la mossa risolutiva...  :Smile: 

----------

## ballero

Hai il supporto acpi attivo, nel kernel?

----------

## luna80

 *ballero wrote:*   

> Hai il supporto acpi attivo, nel kernel?

 

non avevo il supporto attivo nel kernel: l'ho messo built-in e ho ricompilato ma non cambia niente: sempre il medesimo errore

qui sotto qualche info

```
#less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ACPI

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# ACPI Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

```

----------

## luna80

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Come diceva Danilo su, perche non provi a vedere se con 
> 
> ```
> mdir
> ```
> ...

 

allore: questo l'output di

```
#mdir

 Volume in drive A has no label

 Volume Serial Number is 787B-D177

Directory for A:/

No files

                          1 457 664 bytes free

```

mm...penso sia un buon segno! (è giusto che non contiene files)

...però...quindi?

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> mm...penso sia un buon segno! (è giusto che non contiene files)
> 
> ...però...quindi?

 

quindi puoi usare un dischetto con le utility degli mtools (mcopy, mformat, ...), anche se non capisco come mai non riesci a montarlo in maniera normale.

----------

## kartone

Se il mio output e' questo

```

dmesg | grep -i fd

floppy: controller ACPI FDC0 at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

```

mentre 

```

ls -la /dev | grep -i fd

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root      13 Sep  4 13:45 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root       4 Sep  4 13:45 stderr -> fd/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root       4 Sep  4 13:45 stdin -> fd/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root       4 Sep  4 13:45 stdout -> fd/1

```

il floppy non riesco a montarlo.

Questa è la riga di fstab

```

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,rw,users         0 0
```

```

mount /mnt/floppy/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

Il problema e' la lucina del floppy non si accende proprio!

Ma mi sa che io /dev/fd0 non ce l'ho proprio !!

----------

## randomaze

 *kartone wrote:*   

> Ma mi sa che io /dev/fd0 non ce l'ho proprio !!

 

Probabile (e potrebbe anche essere lo stesso problema di luna80).

Il motivo per cui non lo hai é che devfs (oppure usi udev?) lo ha messo chissá dove  :Rolling Eyes: 

(il mio PC non ha floppy e non posso aiutarvi....)

----------

## kartone

uso devfs...

ma come faccio a trovarlo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kartone wrote:*   

> uso devfs...
> 
> ma come faccio a trovarlo? 

 

Hai una directory /dev/floppy/ ?

(luna80, ma tu hai quella directory? Cosa contiene?)

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (luna80, ma tu hai quella directory? Cosa contiene?)

 

si c'è l'ho:

```
# ls /dev/floppy

0

0u1040

0u1120

0u1440

0u1600

0u1680

0u1722

0u1743

0u1760

0u1840

0u1920

0u360

0u720

0u800

0u820

0u830

```

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> si c'è l'ho:

 

Il comando:

```
 mount -t vfat /dev/floppy/0u1440 /mnt/floppy
```

fa qualcosa?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

come in tutti gli altri casi:

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/floppy/0u1440 /mnt/floppy

mount: fs type vfat not supported by kernel

```

----------

